# POISONOUS PLANTS in the PHILIPPINES



## Cebu Citizen

I am a nature lover...I really enjoy getting out and spending time outdoors...hiking, rock climbing, scuba diving...there are so many enjoyable activities...even cruising through the mountains on my Harley can be a breath of fresh air from my office environment.

However, here in the US, I have one particular nemesis...Poisonous plants! I am not just allergic to Poison Ivy, Poison Sumac and Poison Oak...I can typically be hospitalized from the effects these plants have on me. Over the years, I have become somewhat of an expert on these plants and I can recognize them from a distance, long before I make potential contact with them and I know what to do to help eliminate an outbreak. Such as washing immediately after known contact. Doctors have noted that the sap from these poisonous plants can take as long as 20 to 30 minutes before it can get through your skin layers and actually enter your blood stream...So, if you wash immediately with soap and water, you can completely eliminate the effects of a potential outbreak.

My question is this...since I am relocating later this year to the Philippines...and I love the outdoors...does anyone in this forum have any information or links about the potentially harmful flora and fauna in the Philippines?

Anything that might assist me in becoming more familiar with the great outdoors in the Philippines? Plants, spiders, snakes? Other poisonous or venomous hazards that an ExPat might need to be concerned with? I recently lost a dear friend from the Philippines who died from Dengue Fever delivered by the simple bite from a mosquito!

I currently live in the southern US and we are surrounded by many hazards here...scorpions, black widow spiders, brown recluse spiders, water moccasins, coral snakes, eight varieties of rattlesnakes, and copperheads among others...but anyone living here knows that if you know what to do and how to conduct yourself in outdoor situations...these are not problems that you should normally be concerned with on a daily basis. You know about these hazzards...you know how to avoid them and you go about your business...

I would like to have this same level of confidence when in a natural surrounding in the Philippines. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimnNila143

Take a look at these sites:

List of Bohol flora and fauna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/questi...2xvA3NnMwR2dGlkAw--?qid=20080731170517AAObHR5

Animals in the Philippines

Some animals, i.e., the Philippine Sea Wasp, aka, the Blue Box Jellyfish, can kill you in 4 minutes and there is no antidote.

Snakes, the Philippine Spitting Cobra, is quite deadly. There are scorpions, centipedes, etc., that can hurt you bad. Just look at it this way. If it crawls, slithers, creeps or hides under a rock or in tall grall, leave it alone.


----------

